# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان > Human Rights >  Universal Declaration of Human Rights

## سالي جمعة

[align=left]*[align=center]Universal Declaration of Human Rights, G.A. res. 217A (III), U.N. Doc A/810 at 71 (1948).[/align]


*

 

*PREAMBLE*
 _Whereas_ recognition of the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable      rights of all members of the human family is the foundation of freedom, justice      and peace in the world,
_Whereas_ disregard and contempt for human rights have resulted in barbarous      acts which have outraged the conscience of mankind, and the advent of a world      in which human beings shall enjoy freedom of speech and belief and freedom      from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of the common      people,
_Whereas_ it is essential, if man is not to be compelled to have recourse,      as a last resort, to rebellion against tyranny and oppression, that human      rights should be protected by the rule of law,
_Whereas_ it is essential to promote the development of friendly relations      between nations,
Whereas the peoples of the United Nations have in the Charter   reaffirmed their faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity   and worth of the human person and in the equal rights of men   and women and have determined to promote social progress and   better standards of life in larger freedom,
_Whereas_ Member States have pledged themselves to achieve, in cooperation      with the United Nations, the promotion of universal respect for and observance      of human rights and fundamental freedoms,
_Whereas_ a common understanding of these rights and freedoms is of      the greatest importance for the full realization of this pledge,
_Now, therefore,_
_
    The General Assembly,_ 

_Proclaims_ this Universal Declaration of Human Rights as a common standard      of achievement for all peoples and all nations, to the end that every individual      and every organ of society, keeping this Declaration constantly in mind, shall      strive by teaching and education to promote respect for these rights and freedoms      and by progressive measures, national and international, to secure their universal      and effective recognition and observance, both among the peoples of Member      States themselves and among the peoples of territories under their jurisdiction. *Article I*
 All human beings are born free and equal in dignity and rights.   They are endowed with reason and conscience and should act towards   one another in a spirit of brotherhood.*Article 2*
 Everyone is entitled to all the rights and freedoms set forth   in this Declaration, without distinction of any kind, such as   race, colour, ***, language, religion, political or other opinion,   national or social origin, property, birth or other status.
Furthermore, no distinction shall be made on the basis of   the political, jurisdictional or international status of the   country or territory to which a person belongs, whether it be   independent, trust, non-self-governing or under any other limitation   of sovereignty.*Article 3*
 Everyone has the right to life, liberty and security of person.*Article 4*
 No one shall be held in slavery or servitude; slavery and   the slave trade shall be prohibited in all their forms.*Article 5*
 No one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman   or degrading treatment or punishment.*Article 6*
 Everyone has the right to recognition everywhere as a person   before the law.*Article 7*
 All are equal before the law and are entitled without any   discrimination to equal protection of the law. All are entitled   to equal protection against any discrimination in violation of   this Declaration and against any incitement to such discrimination.*Article 8*
 Everyone has the right to an effective remedy by the competent   national tribunals for acts violating the fundamental rights   granted him by the constitution or by law.*Article 9*
 No one shall be subjected to arbitrary arrest, detention or   exile.*Article 10*
 Everyone is entitled in full equality to a fair and public   hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal, in the determination   of his rights and obligations and of any criminal charge against   him.*Article 11*
 1. Everyone charged with a penal offence has the right to   be presumed innocent until proved guilty according to law in   a public trial at which he has had all the guarantees necessary   for his defence.
2. No one shall be held guilty of any penal offence on account   of any act or omission which did not constitute a penal offence,   under national or international law, at the time when it was   committed. Nor shall a heavier penalty be imposed than the one   that was applicable at the time the penal offence was committed.*Article 12*
 No one shall be subjected to arbitrary interference with his   privacy, family, home or correspondence, nor to attacks upon   his honour and reputation. Everyone has the right to the protection   of the law against such interference or attacks.*Article 13*
 1. Everyone has the right to freedom of movement and residence   within the borders of each State.
2. Everyone has the right to leave any country, including   his own, and to return to his country.*Article 14*
 1. Everyone has the right to seek and to enjoy in other countries   asylum from persecution.
2. This right may not be invoked in the case of prosecutions   genuinely arising from non-political crimes or from acts contrary   to the purposes and principles of the United Nations.*Article 15*
 1. Everyone has the right to a nationality.
2. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his nationality   nor denied the right to change his nationality.*Article 16*
 1. Men and women of full age, without any limitation due to   race, nationality or religion, have the right to marry and to   found a family. They are entitled to equal rights as to marriage,   during marriage and at its dissolution.
2. Marriage shall be entered into only with the free and full   consent of the intending spouses.
3. The family is the natural and fundamental group unit of   society and is entitled to protection by society and the State.*Article 17*
 1. Everyone has the right to own property alone as well as   in association with others.
2. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of his property.*Article 18*
 Everyone has the right to freedom of thought, conscience and   religion; this right includes freedom to change his religion   or belief, and freedom, either alone or in community with others   and in public or private, to manifest his religion or belief   in teaching, practice, worship and observance.*Article 19*
 Everyone has the right to freedom of opinion and expression;   this right includes freedom to hold opinions without interference   and to seek, receive and impart information and ideas through   any media and regardless of frontiers.*Article 20*
 1. Everyone has the right to freedom of peaceful assembly   and association.
2. No one may be compelled to belong to an association.*Article 21*
 1 . Everyone has the right to take part in the government   of his country, directly or through freely chosen representatives.
2. Everyone has the right to equal access to public service   in his country.
3. The will of the people shall be the basis of the authority   of government; this will shall be expressed in periodic and genuine   elections which shall be by universal and equal suffrage and   shall be held by secret vote or by equivalent free voting procedures.*Article 22*
 Everyone, as a member of society, has the right to social   security and is entitled to realization, through national effort   and international co-operation and in accordance with the organization   and resources of each State, of the economic, social and cultural   rights indispensable for his dignity and the free development   of his personality.*Article 23*
 1. Everyone has the right to work, to free choice of employment,   to just and favourable conditions of work and to protection against   unemployment.
2. Everyone, without any discrimination, has the right to   equal pay for equal work.
3. Everyone who works has the right to just and favourable   remuneration ensuring for himself and his family an existence   worthy of human dignity, and supplemented, if necessary, by other   means of social protection.
4. Everyone has the right to form and to join trade unions   for the protection of his interests.*Article 24*
 Everyone has the right to rest and leisure, including reasonable   limitation of working hours and periodic holidays with pay.*Article 25*
 1. Everyone has the right to a standard of living adequate   for the health and well-being of himself and of his family, including   food, clothing, housing and medical care and necessary social   services, and the right to security in the event of unemployment,   sickness, disability, widowhood, old age or other lack of livelihood   in circumstances beyond his control.
2. Motherhood and childhood are entitled to special care and   assistance. All children, whether born in or out of wedlock,   shall enjoy the same social protection.*Article 26*
 1. Everyone has the right to education. Education shall be   free, at least in the elementary and fundamental stages. Elementary   education shall be compulsory. Technical and professional education   shall be made generally available and higher education shall   be equally accessible to all on the basis of merit.
2. Education shall be directed to the full development of   the human personality and to the strengthening of respect for   human rights and fundamental freedoms. It shall promote understanding,   tolerance and friendship among all nations, racial or religious   groups, and shall further the activities of the United Nations   for the maintenance of peace.
3. Parents have a prior right to choose the kind of education   that shall be given to their children.*Article 27*
 1. Everyone has the right freely to participate in the cultural   life of the community, to enjoy the arts and to share in scientific   advancement and its benefits.
2. Everyone has the right to the protection of the moral and   material interests resulting from any scientific, literary or   artistic production of which he is the author.*Article 28*
 Everyone is entitled to a social and international order in   which the rights and freedoms set forth in this Declaration can   be fully realized.*Article 29*
 1. Everyone has duties to the community in which alone the   free and full development of his personality is possible.
2. In the exercise of his rights and freedoms, everyone shall   be subject only to such limitations as are determined by law   solely for the purpose of securing due recognition and respect   for the rights and freedoms of others and of meeting the just   requirements of morality, public order and the general welfare   in a democratic society.
3. These rights and freedoms may in no case be exercised contrary   to the purposes and principles of the United Nations.*Article 30*
 Nothing in this Declaration may be interpreted as implying   for any State, group or person any right to engage in any activity   or to perform any act aimed at the destruction of any of the   rights and freedoms set forth herein.[/align]

----------

